# Red dot sight 8045



## JCM (Oct 21, 2020)

Good evening I was own a beretta mini cougar 8045 and was wondering if it can be outfitted with a red dot sight


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

I know there are differences in the Cougar slides. Is yours flat top or rounded?


----------



## JCM (Oct 21, 2020)

AdioSS said:


> I know there are differences in the Cougar slides. Is yours flat top or rounded?


Mine is rounded


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

Ok then pretty much any of the options to put a dot on a 92FS Vertec will work for you. You might even be about to talk LTT into doing their red dot machining to your slide.


----------



## Painindabrass (Feb 9, 2021)

JCM said:


> Mine is rounded


 I'm looking to put a red dot on my 8040 and mine is found also.is there a slide that can be bought it have to kill it


----------



## Painindabrass (Feb 9, 2021)

Painindabrass said:


> I'm looking to put a red dot on my 8040 and mine is found also.is there a slide that can be bought it have to kill it


Lol round and milled


----------

